# Alright, I'm going to give this a try.....



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Been checking out the board for a few months now, and I love it. Lots of good info, and some freakin' awesome pics. 



Here's what I am trying to do. I just picked up my 3 sons from Ohio for the summer and I would like to get them out into the gulf fishing. They are all teenagers. I did my best to get them hooked on fishing as they were growing up, but their current situation doesn't allow them to get out to the water. I would like to get them hooked up with something that is as big as they are. 



I have enough of gear for us, just need the rest to make this happen. I have access to the 'rental' fleet on the AF bases(live in Navarre, work on Eglin), but its just not the same as getting out into the gulf. Can pay for gas and what ever else is needed. Would like to do this on a weekend, but I can be flexible if the conditions are right. If you can help me out, please send a pm, or email. [email protected]. Cell # is 420-4605.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump for a few more looks......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

When are you able to fish? I try to fish every Wed and Sat. I do however only have a little 21' CC, so it gets a little bumpy sometimes out there.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

With enough notice, anytime.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Plenty of charter boats in the area to give you a specialized good time.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Plenty of money for those charter boats....average $950 for a six hour trip. Thought it might be a little less expensive if I could find something here.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt Jon Pinney, he is a member on here as "Water Hazard", he will put you on the fish for a great price. Shoot him a pm.

http://captainjonpinney.com/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I might help you and your boys out, I only go if theweather is good. 

Are you military? 

If we go, no gas money but you can buy the bait from the bait guy in the pass (30.00 or 40.00), plus put those boys to work washing the boat afterwards. 

I will give youa call this week and I what we can come up with.

We would be fishing out of Destin.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

:usaflag

That sounds like a good deal. Nice of you to offer. Hope it works out.:clap:clap:clap:clap.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry I couldn'tgetting back to the board this weekend, had the family out and about all over the place. My better half is active duty on Hurlburt Fld, I got out a few yrs ago and now have a civil service job on Eglin. I appreciate all the help guys.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

No problem, glad to help you out and helping out a military family makes it evenbetter!

I left you my cell phone number on your email.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ron19, I don't have but a 21' CC but i would be happy to give you guys a ride fishing also.


----------

